# Worst Games You've Ever Played?



## Korex (Jun 20, 2010)

Movie Games..Seriously i mean like WTH


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 20, 2010)

final fantasy x an xiii


----------



## Korex (Jun 20, 2010)

Haven't tried thirteen yet..but how come?


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 20, 2010)

I can agree with most movie games.

E.T. on atari 2600
Final Fantasy VIII

The Cdi versions of the zelda games.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 20, 2010)

Korex said:


> Haven't tried thirteen yet..but how come?



13 was ok wasent really that bad. 
It played more like a action game than a rpg.  Also no exploring till the very end of game. Then not a lot
Allmost all levels are a couple steps to left or right and all moving foward..


----------



## Atrak (Jun 20, 2010)

Extreme Twister: Rape. I mean, seriously, what the fuck?


----------



## Basch (Jun 20, 2010)

Ps2
Baroke
Front Mission 4 [I am very disappointed from this one not like FM3 at all]
Ps1
VIP
Urban Chaos
This games are the ones recall right now


----------



## Sarcusa (Jun 20, 2010)

Bad games are generally not very memorable for me ._. Let me try to recollect those painful experiences... Nope no good ._.



Stargazer Bleu said:


> I can agree with most movie games.
> 
> E.T. on atari 2600
> Final Fantasy VIII
> ...



*sigh* If only FF8 removed that shoddy lvling system, the dependence on limits and gotten a lot better characters >_> Ah and removed the military theme, I always hated that, it's not very fantasy like =/


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 20, 2010)

Im sorry but I must bring this up... The Game... sorry, I lost. Worst game ever.


----------



## DragonLover17 (Jun 20, 2010)

The worst game i played on the xbox 360 was infinate undiscovery.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 20, 2010)

I'ma have to agree with movie games. Good God.

Also, the Sherlock Holmes game for the DS was recent disappoint. I so very wanted to like it, but the dialogue didn't match the on-screen text, it took ages to figure out the controls and everything looks like scenery from a cheap N64 game, so finding clues is kinda hard.

Remember the second area where you have to find coloured books in SHELVES AND SHELVES of grainy pixels? ffff--


----------



## SirRob (Jun 20, 2010)

Some Hot Wheels game. First time playing I drove through a wall and fell into nothingness forever.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 20, 2010)

I dunno, I've always had pretty good taste/luck in picking out games.

FF8 sucked pretty hard though.  I'm leveling up, why are things getting HARDER to kill?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 20, 2010)

Lobar said:


> FF8 sucked pretty hard though.  I'm leveling up, why are things getting HARDER to kill?


 
Did it have the enemies-level-as-you-do mechanic like Oblivion does?


----------



## Lobar (Jun 20, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Did it have the enemies-level-as-you-do mechanic like Oblivion does?


 
Yeah.  Found that out when I was getting towards the end. :|


----------



## WolfieTeen (Jun 20, 2010)

That VIP game for Ps1 - i rented it and god it sucked so badly.
Superman Returns
Superman 64


----------



## Zhael (Jun 20, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> I can agree with most movie games.
> 
> E.T. on atari 2600
> Final Fantasy VIII
> ...


BODANGOS


----------



## Tycho (Jun 20, 2010)

The DragonLance games for the NES - all horrid.
Hydlide for the NES - utter crap.
Mickey Mousecapades for the NES - Disney-licensed dreck.
Mortal Kombat for the (ORIGINAL) Game Boy and the Game Gear - oh my GOD these were so horrid.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 20, 2010)

I was going to say Big Rigs but I haven't played it.

I think I've repressed my memories of all the really terrible ones.


----------



## Don (Jun 20, 2010)

Oddly enough, I can't recall any game that could be called terrible. Sure I've played a lot of bad games, but I can generally find at least a few good points to keep me interested.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jun 20, 2010)

Advanced Dungeons and Dragons: Heroes of the Lance (NES)

Worst

Controls

EVER.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 20, 2010)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Advanced Dungeons and Dragons: Heroes of the Lance (NES)
> 
> Worst
> 
> ...


 
RC Pro-Am had awful controls too IMO.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 20, 2010)

Oh, man.
Anyone remember the N64 game Chameleon Twist?

The multiplayer was fun, but the adventure mode. THE HELL.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 20, 2010)

Speaking of N64, I remember I did have Star Wars Episode I Racer and Donkey Kong 64.  Those were pretty bad. :\


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 20, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Speaking of N64, I remember I did have Star Wars Episode I Racer and Donkey Kong 64.  Those were pretty bad. :\


 
I didn't have Donkey Kong 64, but I think I've heard good talk of it?


----------



## slydude851 (Jun 20, 2010)

Driv3r


----------



## Dan. (Jun 20, 2010)

slydude851 said:


> Driv3r



No, Driv3r was beast back in the day. The on-foot sucked big time though
Big Rigs Over The Road Racing, it was just appalling


----------



## Jelly (Jun 20, 2010)

fallout 3 or oblivion
possibly wow


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 20, 2010)

Jelly said:


> fallout 3 or oblivion
> possibly wow


 
Oh, you.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 20, 2010)

Jelly said:


> fallout 3 or oblivion
> possibly wow


 
This man, he is not crazy.  You should pay attention to him.


----------



## Ames (Jun 20, 2010)

Dan. said:


> Big Rigs Over The Road Racing, it was just appalling


 
Same here.

[yt]mB1zWEhgrLs[/yt]


----------



## Willow (Jun 20, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Speaking of N64, I remember I did have Star Wars Episode I Racer and Donkey Kong 64.  Those were pretty bad. :\


 I had Donkey Kong 64, that game was amazing

But I must agree with OP, every movie game sucks


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 20, 2010)

Brawl, the CoD series, MAG, Jurassic Park for GBO, GTA4 (and beyond), Olypmics 2008 or 2009 or whatever. Mercs 2, inFamous, Batman: AA, Borderlands, the Guitar Hero series, movie games, Fallout 3, Resident Evil 5, DoA series, and quite a few more :v


(chances are, if its good, I *still* play it.)


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 20, 2010)

Cheetahmen II. The game sucks badly enough, but to add insult to injury, level 4 is unbeatable due to a broken script.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I had Donkey Kong 64, that game was amazing
> 
> But I must agree with OP, every movie game sucks


 
Hey, Spider-Man 2 was the best movie game I've ever played.
Spider-Man was bullshit because if you touched the ground, you died (WTF?)
and Spider-Man 3 was too rushed and blah quick time events.

As for worst game I've ever played...Bubsy 3D. I still have it.


----------



## Willow (Jun 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Hey, Spider-Man 2 was the best movie game I've ever played.
> Spider-Man was bullshit because if you touched the ground, you died (WTF?)
> and Spider-Man 3 was too rushed and blah quick time events.


 In Spider-Man, there's a chick on the roof, saying that she lost her purse on an entirely different roof

Just sayin'


----------



## Aleu (Jun 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> In Spider-Man, there's a chick on the roof, saying that she lost her purse on an entirely different roof
> 
> Just sayin'


 like I said, Spider Man 1 and 3 were crap.
The only issue I have with 2 is that the citizen's mouths didn't really move, same 4 voices (generic black guy voice, generic white guy voice, generic white chick voice and generic black chick voice), and rag doll physics.
The best Spider Man game I'll have to say is Web of Shadows...although it has regenerating health, no fall damage, and quick time events. Bah.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 20, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> Cheetahmen II. The game sucks badly enough, but to add insult to injury, level 4 is unbeatable due to a broken script.


 
You watched AVGN's review, didn't you?

But I have to go with Dark Castle... I mean I don't even need to comment on that game.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 21, 2010)

Worst video game I've ever played is Orphen: Scion of Sorcery.

HAND OF PYRO FAIL!


----------



## Akro (Jun 21, 2010)

I hate any games based on Tv shows....
i also hate playing *THE GAME.*


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 21, 2010)

I was aware of the game before James' Action 52 review.
I do like the 8-bit music though, unfortunately it get tiring.


----------



## Riley (Jun 21, 2010)

Halo (series)
Gears of War (series)
CoD 5
CoD4-2 / 6 / CoD4MW2 / holy fuck make up your damn mind
Gran Turismo (any one of them)
Oblivion
UT3 (compared to the other 3 games)
Guild Wars


----------



## SirRob (Jun 21, 2010)

Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time, Okami, Chrono Trigger, Final Fantasy VI, Super Mario World, Pokemon Gold, Earthbound, Metal Gear Solid 2: Sons of Liberty... Terrible.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 21, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Chrono Trigger, Final Fantasy VI, Earthbound... Terrible.



Much better.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 21, 2010)

For the price I payed "Chaos Wars"... Forty bucks for a mediocre (at best) game... >_>


----------



## Citrakayah (Jun 21, 2010)

Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising. I was really excited when they were coming out with it, it boasted amazing graphics, massive map, squad play, amazing online, vehicles
of all shapes and sizes along with a plethora of weaponry.

I'm glad I rented it because it was a sack of shit in disk form. Great graphics was all it had going for it. Most missions, you would kill 5 guys or so, then run a mile to your next objective to kill another 5, and some how your dumbass AI squad would find a way to kill themselves. On top of all that,  you only used about 1/8 of the entire map, if that.


----------



## IsabellaPrice (Jun 21, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> I can agree with most movie games.
> 
> E.T. on atari 2600
> Final Fantasy VIII
> ...



Atari E.T. is hilarious.


----------



## Kobu (Jun 21, 2010)

Oh this brings me back.  What was that game... Battle Toads?  Hahaha!  That game was SOO hard!


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 21, 2010)

Jelly said:


> fallout 3 or oblivion
> possibly wow



oblivion i can see,  fallout 3 I did enjoy.

wow I can very easy see as a worst game.(My opnion from the experince i had from the demo)


----------



## Terranul (Jun 21, 2010)

Fracture


----------



## Balloonerz12 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have no idea some games are good and some are bad! But i guess a new game should work like Sonic 4 and Sonic Colors.


----------



## Korex (Jun 21, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> 13 was ok wasent really that bad.
> It played more like a action game than a rpg.  Also no exploring till the very end of game. Then not a lot
> Allmost all levels are a couple steps to left or right and all moving foward..


 
haha yeah seriously...they seem focused more on the cinematics


----------



## Korex (Jun 21, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Some Hot Wheels game. First time playing I drove through a wall and fell into nothingness forever.


 
LOL yeah...Game Bugs


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 21, 2010)

Balloonerz12 said:


> I have no idea some games are good and some are bad! But i guess a new game should work like Sonic 4 and Sonic Colors.



Sonic 4 is bad, Yes


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jun 21, 2010)

Movie games from Disney.


----------



## Riley (Jun 21, 2010)

Balloonerz12 said:


> I have no idea some games are good and some are bad! But i guess a new game should work like Sonic 4 and Sonic Colors.


 
Any new Sonic game is guaranteed to be bad, just like all the Sonic games before it.


----------



## Shiroka (Jun 21, 2010)

I tend to forget about horrid games, you can call it selective memory in action. But there's one game in particular that I really hate, and I'm pretty sure everyone will agree with me on that one...

Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde on NES.

I never understood the point of the game. Is that even a game to begin with? It looks like a demo of an alpha test; twice the fuckupedness and no fun at all. You just walk around, getting attacked by everyone without any reason or explanation, waving your stick around doesn't do anything. Then you transform into Mr. Hyde, you get struck by lightning or whatever and the game is over. Wow.

The worse game I've actually enjoyed is probably Tecmo: Secret of the Stars on SNES. It's said to be the worst RPG for the SNES, due to its poor storyline, laughable translation, boring and generic battle system, a system and graphics that would better fit the NES, slow and crippled level up system, two teams you have to level up independently to win the game (luckily, only in theory, as you can just run from most battles with the second team) and many others details making the game sub-par at best. It's so bad it's good actually. Tell me, how can you not laugh at villain names such as "Bad-Bad" and "Cat Boo"?

I beat that game a few times. In its defense, it feels very retro and its simplicity is somewhat relaxing.


----------



## Riley (Jun 21, 2010)

Oh man, I forgot Doom 3, how could I?  That game was so bad; it tried to keep the '93 style of gameplay from Doom, but update the presentation.  After wandering around a generic military base for a while, you get a stupid looking pistol and go down to talk to a scientist.  Then, after roughly 15 minutes, it turns into "Oh no.  A monster.  *kill*  What is that behind me.  Oh, a monster.  *kill*  Oh look, the lights went out.  *turn around, kill monster*  Okay, next set of monsters."

It didn't feel like a Doom game, even though it was just copying the original gameplay move-for-move.  That takes skill, I guess.


----------



## Misterraptor (Jun 21, 2010)

Modern Campfest 2


----------



## Xenke (Jun 21, 2010)

My contribution: some lego racing game that wasn't Lego Racers. It had the word stunt in there somewhere.



SirRob said:


> Some Hot Wheels game. First time playing I drove through a wall and fell into nothingness forever.


 
Hot Wheels Stunt Track Driver?


----------



## Nollix (Jun 21, 2010)

Korex said:


> Movie Games..Seriously i mean like WTH


 
That one Riddick game was good. Also Star Wars games.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 21, 2010)

Pokemon Snap!, all of those Olympics games, Wii Party, and Pole Position.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 21, 2010)

Any Tony Hawk game


----------



## Willow (Jun 21, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Pokemon Snap!


 >:I

Oh yea, and Phoenix Wright: Justice for All wasn't necessarily a bad game, but compared to the first and third games (the third is the greatest) it's pretty meh


----------



## Alstor (Jun 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> >:I


 I didn't like it, ok? I can think of a million better picture taking games. Like Dead Rising.


----------



## FoxBody (Jun 21, 2010)

Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom for NES.

The horror... the horror....


----------



## Stray Cat (Jun 21, 2010)

Star Fox Adventures.  It was trumpeted as a Zelda like game with great graphics (and furries!) to kick off the new GameCube.  Then when I actually played it I realized Nintendo had sold me a pile of steaming crap with only vestiges of anything that could be called a game.  Other games that could technically be said to be worse still can't evoke a sense of betrayal in me like that game did.


----------



## VoidBat (Jun 22, 2010)

Sword of Sodan. 

Never again.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 22, 2010)

Nollix said:


> Also Star Wars games.


 
including:
dark forces/jedi knight series
xwing series
kotor
?


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 22, 2010)

Dungeons and Dragons: Online 

Dear god the _grinding_. It was free and I had never played an mmo before so I gave it a shot. Very bad idea.


----------



## CinnamonApples (Jun 22, 2010)

I haven't played many completely horrible games but I did not like _anything_ about Runescape. It was the "in-thing" when I was in middle school and it irked me to no end.


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Jun 22, 2010)

Nexus: The Jupiter Incident.

I don't understand why I had so many people recommend me the game. It attempted to blend too many different genres of game, the campaign made absolutely no sense whatsoever, and the gameplay was frustratingly difficult.


----------



## Racasha (Jun 22, 2010)

Kameo.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 22, 2010)

bootleg pokemon emerald


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 22, 2010)

Izuna.


----------



## normain (Jun 22, 2010)

Full Metal Alchemist: Dual Sympathies
Craptastic game


----------



## Jaskari (Jun 22, 2010)

Recently? Tried Prince of Persia: The Two Trones :|


----------



## Jw (Jun 23, 2010)

In my most distant memory:
Ecco the Dolphin for Dreamcast.
Hey, you, Pikachu for N64

I think it's a tie. Even as a kid i was like "WTF is this crap?" Well, without the WTF part, anyway.


----------



## Kedan Wolf (Jun 23, 2010)

Just Cause 1 by far. Between the torturous music and horrible combat, I'm not sure which was worse.


----------



## SonicDude1580 (Jun 23, 2010)

BIONICLE: the game.
Glitchy gay and just terrrible. it changed gameplay style so much i thought it had ADD


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jun 23, 2010)

Hmmm, Pocket Monsters GO! GO! The Pikachu Nightmare. Poke'mon and smurfs... WHAAAA?


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Jun 23, 2010)

Shadow The Hedgehog. "It can't be that bad" I said, "its prolly just false hype" I said, "I'm really gonna dig this game" I said. If I had a time machine, I'd go back and literally bitchslap myself for not listening before playing.


----------



## Eske (Jun 23, 2010)

jwmcd2 said:


> Ecco the Dolphin for Dreamcast.


 
Hahaha, I can +1up that.

I had Ecco the Dolphin on *Genesis*.
I was just about to post that as the worst game ever, when I saw your post.  c:


----------



## Willow (Jun 23, 2010)

jwmcd2 said:


> Hey, you, Pikachu for N64


 I had Hey You Pikachu, I actually liked it, even though though voice command was a shot in the dark 

Games based on TV shows are pretty bad too, I had Spongebob Squarepants and the Curse of the Flying Dutchman for the Gamecube, it was cool for a while and then it just got really dumb. Power Rangers Dino Thunder is another one



normain said:


> Full Metal Alchemist: Dual Sympathies
> Craptastic game


 I haven't played Dual Sympathies, I played Broken Angel and Curse of the Crimson Elixir
Which, Broken Angel I thought wasn't as good as the second, but the second still had its faults


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jun 23, 2010)

Borderlands is one of my worsts.I have played others but I'd rather not remember. But with Borderlands it was pretty much the same thing every area. Go here kill 10+ of these or collect. That and the final boss isn't much of a boss because hes so damn easy. Although I did like Ned in the first DLC


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 23, 2010)

Adrianfolf said:


> Borderlands is one of my worsts.I have played others but I'd rather not remember. But with Borderlands it was pretty much the same thing every area. Go here kill 10+ of these or collect. That and the final boss isn't much of a boss because hes so damn easy. Although I did like Ned in the first DLC


 
I liked Borderlands alot... the final boss and ending was the biggest disappointment ever though.

I've repressed most of my memories of bad games luckily...


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jun 23, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> I liked Borderlands alot... the final boss and ending was the biggest disappointment ever though.
> 
> I've repressed most of my memories of bad games luckily...



I wish I could get rid of it but the PS3 version isn't worth shit also the online play was fucking horrible


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm probably gonna get a lot of crap, but I thought Halo was the most boring thing after a few hours. That and Ace Combat 6. I got both of those free.


----------



## Willow (Jun 23, 2010)

How could I forget about Boogie?

Glitchy, jerky movements and poor renditions of popular songs


----------



## Koronikov (Jun 23, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> I liked Borderlands alot... the final boss and ending was the biggest disappointment ever though.


 
cant say i can argue here loved borderlands to death until final boss, however the DLC has made up for it 

Anyways worst game i ever played online has got to be Halo 2
worst game I've played for campaign well i cant say any game I've played is bad they all have redeeming qualities, however the least memorable of all the games I've played is Left 4 Dead 2


----------



## _Zero_ (Jun 23, 2010)

Rogue Warrior


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 23, 2010)

I tried Zoids assault being a fan of Zoids, the game however was terrible.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 23, 2010)

South Park. This is one of the reasons Acclaim went bankrupt. Another reason is Batman Forever.


----------



## MrKovu (Jun 25, 2010)

Too Human


----------



## WolfieTeen (Jun 25, 2010)

South Park
Rugrats in Paris


----------



## slydude851 (Jun 25, 2010)

I can make an entire rant on this, Warrock.

The game... here's some bad things,


Over priced, you pay $15 a month for gold premium membership
Unbalanced, players that have said membership will anully rape anyone who doesn't
Weapons are dramatically unbalanced, some that have no recoil, shoot very fast, kill in 2 shots vs. some with insane recoil, shoot fast and slowly, kill in an excess of 10 shots.
Bad physics, scratch that, HORRIBLE physics
Hackers in almost every game you go into
Bugs that are exposed every day
Moderators that don't recognize when to ban someone when they're hacking with the most obvious stuff ever.
Did I mention the unbalanced guns?
Maps that favor one side over the other
Repetetive sound effects and music
It takes forever to level up
Once you reach lv 30 there's no more incentive to keep going.
You have to buy guns and they all expire. Example: Buy an M60 from the store, costs about $5 in real life and it expires in 30 days. Plus you have to buy or have an additional weapon slot for it and that costs more or you can get it with the gold premium ($15) free.
Have I mentioned that anyone who has gold premium and pimped out their account with the craziest stuff ever is unstoppable?


----------



## Don (Jun 26, 2010)

MrKovu said:


> Too Human


 
Too Human wasn't _that_ bad. The combat was repetitive, the graphics were 'meh,' and most of the game was rather boring; but I'd definitely still call it disappointing over just plain terrible. I still remember seeing the first trailer for it so many years ago. A pity it turned out so poorly.


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Jun 26, 2010)

Space Siege was another one. It had potential to be decent, and the setting was pretty interesting. But it honestly just fell apart somewhere, and feels like an unpolished beta.


----------



## lionalliance (Jun 26, 2010)

Final Fantasy XIII.....


----------



## DeadHorus (Jul 1, 2010)

Not in any particular order

1. Final Fantasy VIII: Overrated Garbage

2. Final Fantasy X/X2: See above

3. Oblivion: Should be self explanitory, but strangely enough most people don't understand leveled enemies and consolized game play is a bad thing. Seriously bandits wear Daedric armor (the strongest brand of armor) at level 20.

4. Fallout 3 on consoles is horrible. The game has such huge flaws that you need at least 20 mods to be able to run it enjoyably. I mean 15 10mm shots to the face should NOT keep someone standing.

5. Final Fantasy XIII: A big reason Square Enix should stop trying to diversify into "movies that you can play" and try to classify them as RPGs.


----------



## sushi xbl (Jul 2, 2010)

all three of those games that burger king was selling :/ of course i would get those for christmas


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 2, 2010)

*Insert any popular game here*
*Insert any FPS here*
*Insert any RPG here*
*Insert any game made after I turned 15 here.*
*Insert any game that's not "Retro" here.*
*Insert any RETRO game here*
*Insert any game with Sonic on it here*
*Insert any game published and/or made by Sega here*
*insert any game published and/or made by Nintendo here.*
*Insert any game published and/or made by Sony here*
*Insert any game published and/or made by Microsoft here*
*Insert any game published and/or made by Square-Enix here*
*Insert any game published and/or made by Bethseda here*
*Insert any game published and/or made by Capcom here*
*Insert any game published and/or made by Konami here*


There, I believe I have pretty much eliminated most peoples' need to have posted in the thread.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 3, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> *Insert any popular game here*
> *Insert any FPS here*
> *Insert any RPG here*
> *Insert any game made after I turned 15 here.*
> ...


 
Not really, but it was a valiant effort :V


----------



## DeadHorus (Jul 3, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> *Insert any popular game here*
> *Insert any FPS here*
> *Insert any RPG here*
> *Insert any game made after I turned 15 here.*
> ...


 
Ah the joys of hypocrisy. Even though I am guilty of many of these


----------



## Willow (Jul 3, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> *Insert any popular game here*
> *Insert any FPS here*
> *Insert any RPG here*
> *Insert any game made after I turned 15 here.*
> ...


So pretty much a good 3/4 of all video games, eh?


----------

